# "Blake Vapes"



## Puff Daddy

What is your thoughts?


----------



## Vapington

HATE THAT IDIOT #KILLINIT #TOPOFTHEVAPEGAME

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maxxis

He is an a class troll. Love it.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Never heard of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DoubleD

Never seen it but after a quick search I laughed my ass off. He's such tool, I love it. I wouldn't take him seriously.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Pixstar

Also never heard of him and after watching a bit of him on YT, can't take him too seriously lol.


----------



## Tom. F

I cant wait to see his viva las VAPEgas documentary he's making

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

DoubleD said:


> Never seen it but after a quick search I laughed my ass off. He's such tool, I love it. I wouldn't take him seriously.



If he thinks he's a comic he should think again.What a tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Anyone else thinks this guy sounds like Lumpy Space Princess?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

Haha Yeah sort of does


----------



## VandaL



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## John

THAT FACE YOU MAKE WEN UR BOI #BLAKEVAPES #READIN HIS HATERS POST ABOUT HIM ON TEH #INTERNET #KILLINIT THES PPL STRIT UP HELLA LOVE ME EVN THO THEY SAY TEHY HELLA HATE ME#TOPOFTHEGAME #HELL YEAH DUDE!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

#straightupkillingit with UR BOI BLAKEVAPES killin' the f'ing game dude! 



Love this character! Wanne hit that vap dude? hahahah


----------



## KZOR

I actually watched through 2 hours of his youtube clips. Corny and childish in a enjoyable way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@KZOR - Did exactly the same here. Love finding stuff like this on youtube... Wish Nathan from H3H3 would do more VAPE NAYSH videos.


----------



## RichJB

I tend to agree with Wayne, Colton and Matt about this. Go to 35 minutes in. Vaping promotes a culture that is in the same public image space as skateboarding, and then complains that the public don't care if vaping gets regulated out of existence? Well no, the public won't care. In one of Wayne's podcasts, Colton talks about Congressmen attending a hearing on vaping regulations. And a bunch of vapers arrive and start chucking clouds at them as they enter the building. Yes, I'm sure that is going to make Congress change their minds about vaping.

The vaping community needs to decide who it wants representing them to the public: serious people like Phil Busardo or clowns like the above? Of course, it's a free world and people can and will make videos if they want to. But then they must understand that there is cause and effect. If vapers present a skanky sub-culture face to the non-smoking public, the public is going to side with the FDA, every time. Even someone like the Vaping Bogan harms the community's image. He's a knowledgeable and committed guy but, as Wayne says, it's the wrong sort of image to project at a time when vaping really doesn't need it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Lots of seriousness @RichJB - I get what you are saying, but I think you are reading into a comical skit - and not just enjoying it and laughing at the it. The Vaping Bogan is one of my favorite reviewers, just because he offers something different. All of the above adds diversity to our community - which is something I appreciate. 

To be 100% fair, the Vaping Bogan still starts each one of his video's with a Advocacy speech - where I see some of the more famous reviewers barely even mention it anymore. Just because he swears and covered in ink - does not make him a burden to our community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yes, the videos in this thread aren't by any means the worst, neither is the Bogan. But stereotypes form surprisingly quickly in the public perception, and are tough to shake once they are established. I get that the video makers meant it all in a spirit of fun. But then, so did the makers of the Vaper Games. OMG, has that ever caused a storm, I don't think Twisted420 will ever be forgiven for trying to flog that to the US vaping market. And then boasting that he was not only paid for it, he was also going to be on future Vaper Games shows, lol. I see there aren't any new episodes. Hopefully Ave40 realised that it's not going to fly in the West. It's just the wrong time and the wrong place to be making videos like that. Even big pharma felt sorry for us when they saw it.


----------

